# Smart, rough, thick[...]



## mikasa_90

Ciao,
vorrei conoscere questi quattro vocaboli 

1)smart=elegante
2)rough=ruvido
3)thick=spesso
4)strange=strano


Grazie 
Mersi


----------



## Deea

smart=elegant, cu clasã, cu stil
  rough=aspru
  thick=dens, gros
  strange=straniu, ciudat


----------



## mikasa_90

Ma se dico:

1)She is a smart girl
1)Ete o fata eleganta

2)It is a strange night.
2)Este o noapte ciudata


----------



## jazyk

Mi sembrano buone le traduzioni. Mancano solo i diacritici:

1)She is a smart girl
1)Este o fată elegantă.

2)It is a strange night.
2)Este o noapte ciudată.


----------

